# I.d.



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

I know it's tough, but I Know what I ordered, I just got mixed up of which ones are which, so even a guess may help narrow it down.

I know there were Tropica, Undulatus..........
Thanks


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like a red wendtii


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

Mi Oya was in there too.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Then, I am guessing that the large crypt with the purple leaves is Mi Oya. I can only see one other type, that looks like C. walkeri (sometimes still called C. lutea). 

From the looks of the Hygrophila polysperma, I am guessing that you are not adding CO2. Am I right?


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

Never got any lutea or walkeri so.....

Yup I`m adding co2. See that tube behind the crypt? That`s my reactor. If you look at the top part, you can see a blurry whitish part. That`s the co2 bubbles bouncing around. That opens up a hole new hand basket though. An opportunity for more experienced eyes to help me tweak where I thaught I was o.k.  So why do you guees I`m not adding co2? What looks out of whack.

It had also been 3 weeks since my last trimming and the stuff was everywhere.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The Hygrophila polysperma is growing straight up. When I give H. polysperma CO2, it starts growing sideways.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

It will start doing that if I allow it to. I pull it straight up throughout the week. It`s placed behind a big peice of driftwood so I need it to grow straight up if I`m going to see any of it.

I figured it was caused by high light and not the co2.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

High light AND good CO2 levels are necessary for the horizontal growth. 

Anyway--- Back to the crypts. I definitely do not see C. undulata in your picture.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

A few had to be cut back to get rid of hair algae and while they`re growing back, many of them are only a few inches tall, while this one has absolutely exploded. It doesn`t help that the hygo seems to be taking more and more space and is severely shading the smaller crypts.

My Tropica look completely green. Very similar to my regular wendtii but with even less markings on the leaves.

Wilisii grows slower than death! They`re very nice, but......slow!

I`m going to try to get pics when my girlfriend get back from Finland with my camera.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Mi Oya is one of the bigger of the wendtiis. It can get more than 1 foot tall. C. undulata has the narrowest leaves of the Sri Lankan crypts. The picture, below, is of C. undulata


----------

